

Have Indian investigators been duped into using highly suspect brain-mapping technology? - ChaitanyaSai

I was intrigued by this snippet in a article about the recent bomb blasts in India. 
"Haywood, who underwent lie detector and brain mapping tests, fled from..." 
Article: http://www.rediff.com/news/2008/aug/18ahd3.htm<p>Brain mapping? I'd never heard of fMRI or PET scans being approved for forensics, so digging further I was rather shocked to see that they have been in use in India for a while. 
Article: http://www.rediff.com/news/2006/jul/19george.htm<p>Brain mapping or brain finger-printing is being peddled by http://brainwavescience.com/ (Their website's definitely worth browsing)<p>A search on scholar.google.com turned up this review article, which describes most of the grandiose claims made about the technology as "florid" and highly exaggerated.
PDF: http://cns.bu.edu/~gsc/Articles/Brain_FingerPrinting.pdf<p>Having failed to get the technology employed in the US, this company seems to be targeting other countries. Good strategy, even if ethically suspect and porous!
======
ChaitanyaSai
The links seem to show up as text above:

I was intrigued by this snippet in a article about the recent bomb blasts in
India. "Haywood, who underwent lie detector and brain mapping tests, fled
from..." Article: <http://www.rediff.com/news/2008/aug/18ahd3.htm>

Brain mapping? I'd never heard of fMRI or PET scans being approved for
forensics, so digging further I was rather shocked to see that they have been
in use in India for a while. Article:
<http://www.rediff.com/news/2006/jul/19george.htm>

Brain mapping or brain finger-printing is being peddled by
<http://brainwavescience.com/> (Their website's definitely worth browsing)

A search on scholar.google.com turned up this review article, which describes
most of the grandiose claims made about the technology as "florid" and highly
exaggerated. PDF: <http://cns.bu.edu/~gsc/Articles/Brain_FingerPrinting.pdf>

Having failed to get the technology employed in the US, this company seems to
be targeting other countries. Good strategy, even if ethically suspect and
porous!

